# Dell Poweredge 1900 Set up



## Rax (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

I resently aquired two dell poeredge servers, a 1800 and a 1900. The company I work for was recently aquired by a national Corp. They upgraded all our work stations including our servers. I was the lucky one who got the 2 servers. So I desided I wanted to set up a media server in my house using the 1900. After the company got aquired they removed all ADMINS including me. So I was trying to reinstall Server 2003 until I get Home Media Server. Some how I messed something up (I tried to load the fresh 2003 server but the server kept booting to the original set up, so i shut off the server and unplugged the 4 drives. Now I get PXE-E61 media test failure). THe server dont see any drives any more.. I think it a RAID thing, but I have no experiance with servers as far as drive configs or anything like that. I did purchase 2- 2terabite drives this morning before all this happend... Can any of you GURUS help me out? I would like to start fresh with my 2 new drives, but I just now grasped the reality this is not like a regular desk top


----------



## Rax (Jul 22, 2011)

I just noticed I created this thread in the wrong spot... I appolgize, can an admin move it to theappropriat spot?


----------

